# 40 gallon planted tank filtration



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I am currently in the very beginning stages of a planted tank setup. I'm trying to find out from the more experienced members here on which way to go when it comes to filtration. 

I was planning on using an aquaclear 70 as my filter but have been reading that a hang on back for a planted tank isn't really the best route to go because of surface agitation affecting the co2. So, I've been looking into some suitable canister filters.

Can any of you recommend a solid, quiet, and reliable canister filter for my application? I was looking at the eheim ecco series filters... Any good?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Dabigmandan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently in the very beginning stages of a planted tank setup. I'm trying to find out from the more experienced members here on which way to go when it comes to filtration.
> 
> ...


I would stay away from the Ecco series. I had one and although I loved the priming method via the handle I found the output extremely low.

For a planted tank I would go with a Classic and for your size tank I would use a minimum 2215 or even better a 2217. Fill it full of Substrat Pro biomedia and make yourself a sponge fine filter to go with the Efimech and course filter sponge. Keep the return just below the water line.
--
Paul


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul. I think I'll order one from petsmart online when I get home tonight. I actually stopped in at the petsmart in mississauga today to see what they had in stock but they only had fluvals.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Dabigmandan said:


> Thanks Paul. I think I'll order one from petsmart online when I get home tonight. I actually stopped in at the petsmart in mississauga today to see what they had in stock but they only had fluvals.


Best place to buy these online is Pets and Ponds out of Orillia. And if you spend $200 shipping is free.
--
Paul

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p16366949.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p16366950.html


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

F you use a hang on the back filter just keep the tank topped up to prevent heavy cascading water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless you are injecting CO2 it doesn't matter how much agitation you have.


----------

